# Dotsy Sleeping "Awh"



## Crazy1 (Aug 16, 2009)

I just couldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t resist snapping these pics this evening. 
This is Dotsy






I just love her pillow


----------



## shelber10 (Aug 16, 2009)

Dotsy is adorable great pictures


----------



## katesgoey (Aug 16, 2009)

Adorable! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 16, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks this is the second night I've caught her sleeping with her head on the thermometer. Guess she likes it for a pillow


----------



## Stazz (Aug 16, 2009)

Ohhhh Robs !!! What a little sweetie Dotsy is. I just love finding them in funny little places for some serious kodak moments for us hehe


----------



## Candy (Aug 17, 2009)

How peaceful she looks Robyn. Those are adorable pictures.


----------



## Isa (Aug 17, 2009)

Awww Robyn, 
Dotsy is adorable, she looks so comfortable on the thermometer


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 17, 2009)

Love his coloring. Looks like he like a firm rated pillow.


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Think your right in both departments Jacqui I think he definitely likes a firm pillow and I think Dotsy is a he  In that case he will be called Mr. Dotsy. LOL


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 17, 2009)

That is so sweet!! Nelson doesn't really sleep with his head out like that- I hope he does eventually because I think it's the cutest thing!


----------



## spring pace (Aug 17, 2009)

looks just zonked out, very precious. smiles, spring


----------



## terryo (Aug 17, 2009)

That is so adorable, but I don't think it is a Redfoot thing.....I've never seen Pio sleep with his head out like that.....but then I've never seen him sleep. He always sleeps in his hide.


----------



## Meg90 (Aug 19, 2009)

Awwww how sweet! How old is Dotsy now, that they are showing their true colors?


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Aug 19, 2009)

So cute! Really conked out!


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 22, 2009)

Dotsy is just over a year old now. yep she was really zonked. I got just those two before she pulled her head in. I don't see them sleeping like that much as they are usually in their hides too. Thats why I am so glad I got these.


----------



## Meg90 (Aug 22, 2009)

Wait....so is it Mr. Dotsy? Or not!


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 22, 2009)

Jury is still out on that one Meg. Time will tell.


----------



## Madortoise (Aug 22, 2009)

Trying to get her temperature reading or trying to cool off somehow? LOL. Thanks for sharing. How darling is she w/her big eyelids!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Aug 22, 2009)

So do you keep the thermometer in there all the time? Awesome pic.


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Kate I move it around but I had it in there for a couple of days to check on temps troughout the day and night. She had seemed a bit lethargic so I wanted to make sure I had a good temp gradient for her. She is spending most of her night time on the warmer end and just decided she liked the thermemetor.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Aug 23, 2009)

So does it measure temps and then store them? Cool! It's odd how so many of the torts on the forum are going through a bit of a funk right now.


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 23, 2009)

No it doesn't store them I just keep a log. I tend to be up and down these days as far as sleep goes. And because it has been really warm here I like to keep an eye on it. She seems to be doing great now. Never had a eating problem but lost a couple of grams by her chart. So I was on watch just as a precaution. but she has already gained those grams back. You know how some of us just have to obsess about something


----------



## tortoisenerd (Aug 23, 2009)

This was the first week ever that Trevor lost weight. I too will need to keep an eye on it. I had thought he was out of his funk as he's been crazy active and his appetite is almost back to normal, but now I'm wondering why he lost 3 grams (he weighs 120). He's not at all underweight so I guess that's a good thing...he has some cute little chub on him.


----------



## jhaparth2006 (Aug 25, 2009)

jlyoncc1 said:


> So cute! Really conked out!



Dont you think he should keep the enclosure cleaner?
There is poop all around!


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 25, 2009)

That poop was from that day. I wanted to get the shot before I cleaned it up because it would have woken her up. I do spot clean there pens daily if not more if needed. But jhaparth2006 thanks for pointing out that one should keep the pens clean.


----------

